# Indonesian: Ngopi



## kata2

Ngopi Tidak Bayar, Preman Kampung Ditikam dan Nyaris Mati - beritajatim news

"Ngopi Tidak Bayar, Preman Kampung Ditikam dan Nyaris Mati"

*What does "ngopi" mean?*


----------



## Rani_Author

"Ngopi" means "to drink a cup of coffee". It's usually done outside of houses (in a stall or in a cafe) with friends, neighbours, etc, while smoking and taking some indonesian snacks, like pisang goreng (fried bananas), tahu isi (fried tofus contain boiled carrots, boiled cabbages, and boiled angel hairs), etc, during hours. It becomes a custom in some areas in Indonesia and the majority of indonesian men love it.

Thanks for learning my mother tongue. Feeling free to contact me anytime you need any helps about Indonesian.


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply. 

1) Is "ngopi" a combined word (2 words combined together)?

2) Is it a regional word?  It cannot be found in most of the dictionaries.


----------



## Rani_Author

1) Derived from a "simulfiks" (an affix doesn't have the form of a syllable and is added or fused in the root, in the form of -ng and -ny, as the maker of verbs in colloquial language) + a noun.

Simulfiks + kopi (coffee) = ngopi
Simulfiks + susu (milk) = nyusu

2) It's used in the whole of Indonesia. Becoming a colloquial word which is standardized. But, you could find it in "KBBI (Kamus Besar Bahasa Indonesia) online".


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply again.

I did search in KBBI (my favourite dictionary) online before posting the question here.  However, its answer was: "Maaf, tidak ditemukan kata yang dicari Anda mencari kata ngopi dalam huruf kapital NGOPI"


----------



## Rani_Author

You are right. There was no explanation about "ngopi". But, if you use the keyword "simulfiks", ngopi would appear as an example of word.


----------



## kata2

*Arti kata simulfiks - Kamus Besar Bahasa Indonesia (KBBI) Online

simulfiks*_/si·mul·fiks/_ _n Ling_ afiks yang tidak berbentuk suku kata dan yang ditambahkan atau dileburkan pada dasar; misalnya {n} pada _ngopi_ (pangkalnya _kopi_)


----------

